# Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?



## pagani-s (29. Mai 2012)

*Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

hallo mich würde einfach mal interessieren welche cpu und welchen takt man benötigt um ne 7,9 im leistungsindex von windows 7 zu bekommen, hab schon einige gehabt und bin nie über 7,6 gekommen.
ich weiß man braucht sowas nicht um nen guten pc zu haben. man braucht auch nicht neue hardware zu kaufen wenn man nen i7 920 auf 3,8ghz hat der beim zocken noch lange für alles ausreicht aber das ist dann eben der reiz als pc-freak auch mal etwas neueres besseres zu testen bzw zu besitzen.
ein 4ghz phenom2 x4 macht ne 7,5
mein i7 und der x6 meines bruders machen auf 3,8ghz ne 7,6
ein i7 3770 macht ne 7,7 auf standarteinstellung. ( hab ich bei meinem pc-händler gesehn )

frage: reicht ein i7 2600k oder 2700k bzw 3770k übertaktet um auf 7,9 zu kommen ? oder braucht man sowas wie nen i7 3930k?
die übertaktung ist meinerseits so gemeint das man sie auch dauerhaft eingestellt lassen kann ohne die cpu in kürzester zeit zu verlieren d.h. das die cpu für den takt nicht unnötig viel vcore  benötigt.
ich hätte ja am liebsten 5ghz mit ner Antec  H2O 620 bei bedarf auch 920

könnt ihr mir da bitte weiter helfen ?



das wäre dann auch gleichzeit ne kaufberatung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Ich würd mal sagen, dass es der wäre:
Intel Core i7-3960X, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80619I73960X)
Im Spielesegment ist der aber nicht schneller als der 3770!


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Mein 2700k macht @ stock 7,7.

Aber wenn du das zum angeben nutzt, LOL! Die Leute lachen dich aus. Der Leistungsindex sagt nichts aus, mache einen Benchmark mit einem fetten OC (Keine 20 MHz mehr) sondern ab 1 GHz core clock aufwärts. Dann kannst du die Menschen beeindrucken. Beim Leistungsindex wirst du als unwissend abgestempelt da viele leute denken ihr PC wäre spitze da es ein mal für 60 sekunden zum eintragen der 7.0 auf 6 GHz gelangt hat und der Rechner sich anschliesend nicht booten lässt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Bei mir wird der i7 2600k auch nur mit 7,6 angezeigt obwohl er über 4 Ghz läuft. Der Index ist eh ein Witz  und sagt über die Leistung nix aus


----------



## pagani-s (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Mein 2700k macht @ stock 7,7.
> 
> Aber wenn du das zum angeben nutzt, LOL! Die Leute lachen dich aus. Der Leistungsindex sagt nichts aus, mache einen Benchmark mit einem fetten OC (Keine 20 MHz mehr) sondern ab 1 GHz core clock aufwärts. Dann kannst du die Menschen beeindrucken. Beim Leistungsindex wirst du als unwissend abgestempelt da viele leute denken ihr PC wäre spitze da es ein mal für 60 sekunden zum eintragen der 7.0 auf 6 GHz gelangt hat und der Rechner sich anschliesend nicht booten lässt


 

da hast du mich leicht falsch verstanden
ich möchte wissen welche cpu mit 24/7 einstellungen ne 7,9 macht und nicht das was die cpu als max oc schafft

das mit dem unwissend trifft nur auf manche dinge zu. darum stell ich ja hier im forum oder auch privat meine frage.
ausgelacht hat mich bei meinen freunden und bekannten noch keiner beim thema pc-kram, da ich auch nach fast 3 jahren noch immer die beste cpu im pc habe von allem aus meinem freundeskreis und ich manchen schon den rechner aufgerüstet habe.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei mir wird der i7 2600k auch nur mit 7,6  angezeigt obwohl er über 4 Ghz läuft. Der Index ist eh ein Witz  und  sagt über die Leistung nix aus




mir ist es egal ob der index was aussagt ich möchte nur wissen was dazu  nötig ist und ob es vielleicht schon jemand geschafft hat



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen, dass es der wäre:
> Intel Core i7-3960X, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80619I73960X)
> Im Spielesegment ist der aber nicht schneller als der 3770!



der vergleich in spielen ist mir bekannt.

der 3960 ist nur mal im vergleich zum 3930 preis-leistungstechnich  meiner meinung nach ohne daseinsberechtigung. soviel aufpreis für 100mhz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Vielleicht braucht man dafür wirklich diese Garde. Ich wollte damit ja nur sagen das es ziemlich undurchsichtig ist wie was wirklich gewichtet wird


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> der 3960 ist nur mal im vergleich zum 3930 preis-leistungstechnich  meiner meinung nach ohne daseinsberechtigung. soviel aufpreis für 100mhz


 
Und 3MB mehr Cache


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

ich habe mal auf youtube gesehen, dass man angeblich einen 6/4 kerner Sandy Bridge auf 5,4/5,6 GHz braucht , um 7,9 zu erreichen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt.
Mein 2600k hat auch nur ne 7,8 und ist damit das schwächste Glied laut dem Index 
Aber selbst auf 5GHz hab ich die 7,9 nicht geschafft


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

schade ich finde das video nicht mehr. aber ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass die cpu utopische werte braucht, um 7,9 zu erreichen


----------



## Killer Mandarine (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> *ausgelacht *hat mich bei *meinen freunden *und bekannten noch keiner beim thema *pc-kram*, da *ich *auch nach fast 3 jahren noch immer die *beste cpu im pc habe von allem aus meinem freundeskreis* und ich manchen schon den rechner aufgerüstet habe.


 
Wow, du hast die beste CPU von allen aus deinem Freundeskreis? Wie alt bist du? 15?


----------



## beren2707 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Den Leistungsindex kann man wie bereits gesagt in der Pfeife rauchen. Meine uralte HD 4850 (zugegeben, "dezent" übertaktet) bekommt mehr Punkte als mein 2600K @ Stock. Nur was nützt es, wenn die angeblich superdupertolle 4850 in Spielen nicht ausreicht und die CPU sich langweilt? Alles über einem 3770K ist für Games (momentan) rational nicht begründbar, egal, welche Zahl Windows auch immer ausspucken sollte. Lieber eine GTX 680 zum i7-920 reinpflanzen, da hat man in Spielen mehr davon. Außerdem kannst du dann noch besser angeben, z.B. "Hey, bei mir läuft BF3 in Ultra mit >60 FPS, ihr Looser schafft nur High. Trololol", falls derartige virtuelle Phallusvergleiche der Antrieb hinter der Aktion sein sollten.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Wow, du hast die beste CPU von allen aus deinem Freundeskreis? Wie alt bist du? 15?



Vieleicht hat er nicht viele Freunde! 



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *pagani-s*
> ...



Nach 3Jahren hast du noch immer die Beste CPU? Was rüsten den deine Freunde auf in Ihrem PC? 
Magst zu meinen Freunden zählen dann bist du nicht mehr die Nr.1! XD

Wie du lesen kannst, ist der Leistungsindex Schrott! Was man dazu braucht? Einfach das teuereste u. schnellste CPU Model am Makrt. Der Index richtet sich nämlich genau nach diesem! Bzw. er sollte es tun! Macht er oft aber auch nicht! Mein i7 2600K ist mit 4,5Ghz noch immer mit 7,6 bewertet, meine GTX470 dagegen mit 7,8!?


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Bin mit "selbst" meinem FX bei 7,8 @ 4,2Ghz, muss ich mal gucken ob 7,9 drin sind @ 5Ghz


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Der Index ist kompletter Blödsinn.

Wenn ihr CPUs vergleichen wollt nehmt euch entsprechende Benchmarks beispielsweise "wPrime" um nur mal einen von vielen möglichen zu nennen. Der 1024M-Test wird sehr gerne genommen einfach weil das Programm auch sehr gut mit mehreren Kernen skaliert (heißt ein 6-Kerner ist auch 50% schneller als ein 4-Kerner)... dann kannste deinen Kollegen auch mit richtig guten CPUs imponieren und nicht mit so billigem Desktop-Kram... vorausgesetzt du hast locker 5000€ übrig fürn Dual-Xeon-System 

Sekunden bis zur Berechnung, weniger ist besser:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/galleries/reviews/16Kern/bmwprime.png


----------



## Charly313 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Ich habe mit meinem i5 2500k @Stock schon 7,6!!!


----------



## biohaufen (29. Mai 2012)

Bringt ihm eh nichts, weil es bei Windows 8 bis 9,9 geht und dann wird man nur Ca. 8,8 haben oder so xD
Außerdem ist es nicht aussagekräftig!


----------



## pagani-s (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Wow, du hast die beste CPU von allen aus deinem Freundeskreis? Wie alt bist du? 15?



meine freunde haben fast alle nen amd prozessor im pc weil die nicht darauf achten das sie nen sehr guten pc haben sondern nur das das was sie spielen wollen läuft
und ich wie gesagt bin der pc-freak. ich brauch das.


----------



## Ion (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> meine freunde haben fast alle nen amd prozessor im pc weil die nicht darauf achten das sie nen sehr guten pc haben sondern nur das das was sie spielen wollen läuft


 Ja und was ist daran jetzt verkehrt? 
Deine Freunde können zumindest mit ihrem PC zufrieden sein. Die sind dir weit voraus 

Aber klar, AMD ist "schlecht" und Intel ist "gut" 
Ich tippe auf 14 Jahre ..


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> meine freunde haben fast alle nen amd prozessor im pc weil die nicht darauf achten das sie nen sehr guten pc haben sondern nur das das was sie spielen wollen läuft
> und ich wie gesagt bin der pc-freak. ich brauch das.


 
Pagani-s du bist nicht nur der PC-Freak, sondern auch ein Mensch der kein ". kein , u. keinen Satzanfang kennt". 
Ich bin sicher kine Rechtschreibkönig u. Deutschlehrer aber bitte nutz Satzzeichen welche deine Tastatur dir zu Verfügung stellt! 

@ Topic

Dein i7 920 ist auch kein Hit mehr und AMD als algm. schlecht zu stellen zeugt nicht von viel PC Ahnung!



> Ich tippe auf 14 Jahre ..


 
wer bietet weniger?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> meine freunde haben fast alle nen amd prozessor im pc weil die nicht darauf achten das sie nen sehr guten pc haben sondern nur das das was sie spielen wollen läuft
> und ich wie gesagt bin der pc-freak. ich brauch das.



Ich auch kein gut oder schlecht zwischen beiden Anbietern, auch wenn AMD immo nicht so der Brüller ist. Ich gehe aber auch nicht in den Laden und sage das " Teuerste " bitte. Du bist aber genau die Klientel die sich Hersteller wünschen um jeden Furz als Verbesserung jemanden unter zu jubeln


----------



## Pexies (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Hay,

ich habe nen i7 3930K auf einem Rampage IV Extreme hier stehen und komme in den 24/7 Settings bei 4,5Ghz gerade mal auf 7,8 im WLI.
Selbst im Benchmark bei ca 6Ghz komme ich nicht auf meine 7,9 WLI
Selbst unsere Server ( Dual Xeons ) erreichen keine 7,9 WLI

Benchmark-Tabellen sagen weitaus mehr über eine CPU und vorallem den Anwenungsbereich, oder kauft man einen 8 Kerner Xeon + HT für Games?
Deine Freunde wie auch Du seit keine PC Freaks. Ihr wärt nur gerne einer. Es ist ein Hobby wie jedes auch, welches nicht gerade wenig Geld schluckt...

Wer dir zeigt er habe 7,9 im WLI stehen hat es manipuliert. Und das ist nicht schwierig 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## pagani-s (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Pagani-s du bist nicht nur der PC-Freak, sondern auch ein Mensch der kein ". kein , u. keinen Satzanfang kennt".
> Ich bin sicher kine Rechtschreibkönig u. Deutschlehrer aber bitte nutz Satzzeichen welche deine Tastatur dir zu Verfügung stellt!
> 
> @ Topic
> ...




kinners ich habe nie behauptet das amd schlecht ist. das amd -cpus mit nem intel i7 nicht mithalten können weiß man ja doch.
das ich nur klein schreibe kommt daher das ich jahrelang in chats war wo das so üblich war. 
wenn ich alles so ausfürlich schreiben würde das es nicht so aussieht das ich keine ahnung vom pc-kram hätte, würde keiner was dazuschreiben weil dan viel zuviel text hier stehn würde.
ich glaube auch geschrieben zu haben das es mir egal was der index aussagt und ich nur wissen wollte ob es jemanden gibt der mir sagen kann welche cpu dafür benötigt wird. so schwer kann das doch nicht zu verstehn sein oder?


erstmal ein dankeschön an diejenigen die ein schönes beispiel geliefert haben zb 2600k @5ghz oder fx@4,2ghz = 7,8 usw 
sowas hilft mir schon weiter. 
nochwas zum alter: ich bin 31, wens interessiert



Pexies schrieb:


> Hay,
> 
> ich habe nen i7 3930K auf einem  Rampage IV Extreme hier stehen und komme in den 24/7 Settings bei 4,5Ghz  gerade mal auf 7,8 im WLI.
> Selbst im Benchmark bei ca 6Ghz komme ich nicht auf meine 7,9 WLI
> ...


 
danke für deinen beitrag
es gibt also zur zeit keine relativ normale desktop cpu die ne 7,9 schafft.
manipulierte werte zählen für mich auch nicht.
6ghz ist aber schonmal ne hausmarke . hast die mit allen 12 threads erreicht?


----------



## FreezerX (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Stimmt, Leistungsindex manipulieren ist die günstigste Alternative für das 7,9 Problem ...
Bei mir 2500K@Stock: 7,5 Bewertung (schwächstes Glied).


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Mein 3930k hat immer 7,8 im Leistungsindex. Egal ob er mit Standard Takt oder wie jetzt mit 4,5GHz läuft.
Ich glaube nicht dass es eine CPU gibt die 7,9 erreicht. Ist vielleicht auch Absicht von Microsoft.
Die Berechnung ist aber sowieso quatsch. Ein Phenom 2 Quad erreicht 7,4 und ein 2600k 7,5 obwohl letzterer deutlich schneller ist.


----------



## pagani-s (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mein 3930k hat immer 7,8 im Leistungsindex. Egal ob er mit Standard Takt oder wie jetzt mit 4,5GHz läuft.
> Ich glaube nicht dass es eine CPU gibt die 7,9 erreicht. Ist vielleicht auch Absicht von Microsoft.
> *Die Berechnung ist aber sowieso quatsch. Ein Phenom 2 Quad erreicht 7,4 und ein 2600k 7,5 obwohl letzterer deutlich schneller ist.*



stimme ich dir vollkommen zu
schon komisch das nichtmal dein 3930 das packt

kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen unter welchen einstellungen dein i7 läuft und wie warm der wird mit der h100?


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen unter welchen einstellungen dein i7 läuft und wie warm der wird mit der h100?


 
Wie meinst du das mit der Einstellung?
Der läuft derzeit mit 4,5GHz. Multi auf 45. Die Temperatur unter Last beträgt 75°.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> stimme ich dir vollkommen zu
> schon komisch das nichtmal dein 3930 das packt
> 
> kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen unter welchen einstellungen dein i7 läuft und wie warm der wird mit der h100?


 
31Jahre bist du also alt! Wie schön das du mit 31Jahren noch solche Ausreden bringen musst, wie du warst Jahrelang in einem Chat! 
Meine Schwerster ist 16Jahre jung u. kann Satzzeichen sinnvoller in das Gefüge aus Wörtern u. Buchstaben einbringen!  

@Topic 



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Mein i7 2600K ist mit 4,5Ghz noch immer mit 7,6 bewertet, meine GTX470 dagegen mit 7,8!?


Wie du wieder sehen solltest ist das Ergebnis nicht mal Ansatzweise vergleichbar! Ein User bekommt mit 4,2GHZ einen 7,8 WLI ich bekomme mit 4,5Ghz einen 7,6WLI! Vergiss doch das Thema es sagt nichts über deinen PC aus weil der WLI schon ein Fake ist! 
Selbst Fake Werte von Usern sind egal, da sie nie Real waren! Dieser Leistungsindex von Win ist ein Bauernfänger! 

Was du dazu brauchst? Nochmal, kauf einfach das *teuerste vom Markt* u. gut ist! Dann kannst du deinen "Freunden" dein Virtuelles Glied zeigen! 

Ps. auch wen ich Intel liebe, so hat AMD doch recht gute CPU´s am Markt! Intel hat aktuell nur das größere Feuer im Ofen. 
AMD ist im Punk P/L aber nicht zu verkennen. Ein 1100T von AMD, ist dazu für jedes Spiel ausreichend!  

Nimm es einfach so hin, WLI + teuerste Sch*** auf dem Mark = 7,9(Wenn du pech hast reicht nicht mal das) = Schrott (Da der WLI nicht über deinen PC aussagt!)


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Er war in einem Chat, sag mal hältst du uns eigentlich für blöd oder was?
Ich wette du bist so einer der immer meint "ÖHH AMD IST ******** UND ICH HABE DEN BESTEN PC VON EUCH ALLEN!". Es bringt dir nichts den i7 920 gut zu reden, nur weil du ihn besitzt. Der Prozessor ist von der Leistung her mit einem Phenom X6 beim zocken zu vergleichen (Der dabei nur 120€ kostet) Und nur weil i7 im Namen ist heißt es noch lange nicht dass er etwas besonderes wäre.


----------



## Pexies (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> . hast die mit allen 12 threads erreicht?



Ja, allerdings ist das wirklich das äußerste was ich geschafft hatte. Bei mir laufen die Grakas momentan über Wakü und der CPU über den Nocuta DH-14. Da ist die Kühlleistung zu gering und der Vcore einfach zu hoch für 2-3 Benchmarks hintereinander. Man muss bedenken, das die CPU doch schon gut Geld kostet und egal was man ist und meint zu sein, egal ist einem das bestimmt nicht, wenn der sich grillt 

7,9 im WLI halte ich nicht für machbar. Man kann gerne was anderes behaupten, aber ich überzeuge mich da lieber selbst, da manche ja angeben sie hätten mit einem Core2Quad einen WLI von 7,9 

Die Desktops schaffens schonmal nicht und der Xeon E5-2670 (Dual) schafft es auch nicht.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Westcoast (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

leistungsindex von windows ist nicht zu gebrauchen, die bewertung ist meist zu ungenau, ich gebe dem ganzen nichts.
vielleicht wird Ivy-E die 7,9 knacken grins.


----------



## biohaufen (29. Mai 2012)

DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Er war in einem Chat, sag mal hältst du uns eigentlich für blöd oder was?
> Ich wette du bist so einer der immer meint "ÖHH AMD IST ******** UND ICH HABE DEN BESTEN PC VON EUCH ALLEN!". Es bringt dir nichts den i7 920 gut zu reden, nur weil du ihn besitzt. Der Prozessor ist von der Leistung her mit einem Phenom X6 beim zocken zu vergleichen (Der dabei nur 120€ kostet) Und nur weil i7 im Namen ist heißt es noch lange nicht dass er etwas besonderes wäre.


 
Mit wem hast du geredet ?


----------



## Stinkschwein (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Hmm seltsam, mein Windows 7 Leistungsindex ist jetzt ne glatte 7,9, aber mein Phallus ist keinen deut größer geworden


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Er war in einem Chat, sag mal hältst du uns eigentlich für blöd oder was?
> Ich wette du bist so einer der immer meint "ÖHH AMD IST ******** UND ICH HABE DEN BESTEN PC VON EUCH ALLEN!". Es bringt dir nichts den i7 920 gut zu reden, nur weil du ihn besitzt. Der Prozessor ist von der Leistung her mit einem Phenom X6 beim zocken zu vergleichen (Der dabei nur 120€ kostet) Und nur weil i7 im Namen ist heißt es noch lange nicht dass er etwas besonderes wäre.



Kannst du deine Ausdrucksweise bitte etwas zügeln?
Der i7 920 ist heute nicht mehr emfehlenswert einfach weil er veraltet ist. Weniger Features als aktuelle CPUs und ein zu hoher Stromverbrauch.
Das gleich gilt für den Phenom X6.
Beides sind Vertreter einer vergangenen Generation die damals sehr gut waren heute aber nur noch hinterher laufen.
Bei Multi Core Anwendungen ist der X6 dem i7 schon überlegen. In Games ist der i7 mindestens gleich schnell wenn nicht hier und da schneller.



Pexies schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings ist das wirklich das äußerste was ich geschafft hatte. Bei mir laufen die Grakas momentan über Wakü und der CPU über den Nocuta DH-14. Da ist die Kühlleistung zu gering und der Vcore einfach zu hoch für 2-3 Benchmarks hintereinander. Man muss bedenken, das die CPU doch schon gut Geld kostet und egal was man ist und meint zu sein, egal ist einem das bestimmt nicht, wenn der sich grillt



Du willst mir doch nicht etwa weis machen dass du die 6GHz mit dem Noctual DH-14 erreicht hast oder?


----------



## Pexies (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Doch hab ich 

Ist ein gut durchlüftetes Case und die Grakas wäremen dne innenraum dank Wakü nicht wirklich auf. Die 6Ghz war mein spitzenwert im Benchmark, das ist kein Dauerzustand, da würde der weg glühen 

Der läuft nach dem OSD Monitor auf 78° beim Bench ( Vollast ). Die Lüfter sind dabei Manuell auf 100% gesetzt.
Leise ist das nicht mehr 

Temp Programme am PC geben mir ca 10° mehr raus... ( Was davon stimmt? )


----------



## pagani-s (29. Mai 2012)

Pexies schrieb:
			
		

> Doch hab ich
> 
> Ist ein gut durchlüftetes Case und die Grakas wäremen dne innenraum dank Wakü nicht wirklich auf. Die 6Ghz war mein spitzenwert im Benchmark, das ist kein Dauerzustand, da würde der weg glühen
> 
> ...



Wieviel vcore hast du bei den Einstellungen für 4,5 und für 6ghz ?


----------



## Manner1a (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

I7-2600 @ stock : 7,6
Sapphire Radeon HD 7750: 7,4

Ist doch gebalanced


----------



## pagani-s (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Stinkschwein schrieb:


> Hmm seltsam, mein Windows 7 Leistungsindex ist jetzt ne glatte 7,9, aber mein Phallus ist keinen deut größer geworden



wenn man schon extra schreibt das es mir egal ist was der index aussagt usw
und ich zb für jedes unnötige kommentar das dann doch noch kommt nen euro bekommen würde, könnte ich mir bald den i7 3930k kaufen ohne etwas geld vom konto zu holen.


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Der WLI bringt nichts, schon allein die Grafikkarten zeigen das.. gtx 570 übertaktet = 7,9 - das, obwohl die 6xx-er da gerade erst warm werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> wenn man schon extra schreibt das es mir egal ist was der index aussagt usw
> und ich zb für jedes unnötige kommentar das dann doch noch kommt nen euro bekommen würde, könnte ich mir bald den i7 3930k kaufen ohne etwas geld vom konto zu holen.



Selbst wennn jeder quasi die gleiche Hardware hätte, gibt es nicht zwingend die gleichen Ergebnisse. Eine ander Charge, Revision usw sorgt schon für Unterschiede


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Warum den WLI, es ist einfach unverständlich. Man kann die Ergebnisse kaum vergleichen und nur weil bei jemandem die CPU 7,9 schaft heißt das noch lange nicht, dass dein PC das schafft. Außerdem ist der WLI der Leitungsindex der schlechtesten Komponente


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Stinkschwein schrieb:


> Hmm seltsam, mein Windows 7 Leistungsindex ist jetzt ne glatte 7,9, aber mein Phallus ist keinen deut größer geworden



Dann bist du Einer der versteht das der "WLI" keine Wertung darstellt! Sondern nur einen Großen Rahmen zur Orientierung bietet! Ich hoffe "Pagani-s" hat es verstanden, das keiner hier Ihm eine Garantie geben kann das er, selbst mit der neusten Hardware eine 7,9 im WLI bekommt! 

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## GrEmLiNg (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

hmm hab ne Gesamt WLI von 7,1  Cpu 7,5 Graka 7,9 Ram 7,8 mit 16 gb und festplatte 7,1 

Aber ich schwöre dir, mein PC ist in Games ziemlich schnell, aber Böse ist das noch nicht. Böse wäre ne "2 nVidia Geforce GTX 680 SC im S L I " , dann noch nen dicker 3770k und schon geht es rund  Und so gut ist dein PC garnicht, meiner würde deinen im Stand Gas schlagen


----------



## dmxforever (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

edit:

falsch gelesen. kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Playa (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Interessanter Thread.

Ich wundere mich ganz besonders hierbei, warum die Leute mit Ihren 6-Kernen keine 7,9 im WLI haben ...  

Bei mir steht die *7,9* unter Windows 7 fest. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr ab welchen Takt es der Fall war. Ich glaube > 5,20 GHz ..  

Hinzuzufügen ist, dass dieser Wert nur ein recht ungenauer 'Richtwert' ist. Zum Benchmarken seiner Rechnerleistung, wohl keineswegs wirklich zu gebrauchen ..


----------



## GrEmLiNg (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Ich glaube es ist auch mehr nen Richtwert, es soll einem sagen. Wie langsam oder veraltet der PC ist, darmit man weiss was man aufrüsten müß. Wobei ich mir da net so sicher bin, mit welchen teilen man welche Werte erreicht. Eigentlich ist es nur nen Richtwert, sagt aber nix über die Gesamt Performance aus.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Playa schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich ganz besonders hierbei, warum die Leute mit Ihren 6-Kernen keine 7,9 im WLI haben ...


 
Die 6 Kerner reißen einfach nichts. Ein 2600k ist bei 5,3GHz eben schneller als ein 3930k bei 6GHz.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> hmm hab ne Gesamt WLI von 7,1 Cpu 7,5 Graka 7,9 Ram 7,8 mit 16 gb und festplatte 7,1
> 
> Aber ich schwöre dir, mein PC ist in Games ziemlich schnell, aber Böse ist das noch nicht. Böse wäre ne "2 nVidia Geforce GTX 680 SC im S L I " , dann noch nen dicker 3770k und schon geht es rund  Und so gut ist dein PC garnicht, meiner würde deinen im Stand Gas schlagen


 
Spielt keine Rolle, da der TE nicht verstehen will das der WLI schrott ist bzw. seinem PC über diesen Bewerten läst! 




Playa schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread.
> 
> Ich wundere mich ganz besonders hierbei, warum die Leute mit Ihren 6-Kernen keine 7,9 im WLI haben ...
> 
> ...


 

Das kauen wir seid 5Seiten durch!



GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist auch mehr nen Richtwert, es soll einem sagen. Wie langsam oder veraltet der PC ist, darmit man weiss was man aufrüsten müß. Wobei ich mir da net so sicher bin, mit welchen teilen man welche Werte erreicht. Eigentlich ist es nur nen Richtwert, sagt aber nix über die Gesamt Performance aus.


 
Wurde auch schon X-mal hier geschrieben!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Man muss ja sagen das man ab ca 7,6 doch deutlichst tiefer in die Tasche greifen muss ohne das man es im wirklichen Leben deutlich spüren würde. Soll jeder machen wie will.


----------



## Playa (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Das kauen wir seid 5Seiten durch!



... dann würd ich es wohl langsam auch dabei belassen, meinst du nicht ?


----------



## GrEmLiNg (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Was mich wundert wie Playa seine Cpu übertaktet kriegt, ich schaff das garnet müß ich da über multie gehen oder über fsb ???

Hab zwah noch nen Mugen B, hier rum fliegen aber auf grund der ram höhe krieg ich den net installiert


----------



## LucasC (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

schon irgendwie lächerlich denn mit normalen ddr3 1600 MHz RAM schafft man auch schon ne 7,9 im Leistungsindex, den muss man nicht erst auf 2400 MHz oder mehr übertakten, aber nen sowiso schon sau guten prozessor muss man auf über 5 GHz übertakten, um ne 7,9 zu erhalten.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

7,8 habe ich in der ram bewertung, aber auch nur wegen der menge an ram  die cpu bleibt aber auf 7,5  weill läuft im standard, wegen der ram höhe kein mugen b möglich 

Krieg die Cpu eh nicht Stabiel auf 4,2 Ghz hmm, weill das board resettet sich immer wieder....

Da müss ich auch zugeben, da fande ich das Asus P67 Board viel besser. Wäre es net abgeraucht mit dem EFI Bios hätte ich meine 4,2 Ghz


----------



## Playa (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Was mich wundert wie Playa seine Cpu übertaktet  kriegt, ich schaff das garnet müß ich da über multie gehen oder über fsb  ???
> 
> Hab zwah noch nen Mugen B, hier rum fliegen aber auf grund der ram höhe krieg ich den net installiert



Das würde hier die Grenzen sprengen, dich auf diesem Weg zu begleiten. Hierzu gibt es aber genug SB-Overclocking-Guides im Forum, einfach mal nach suchen. 

Mein Fall, ist eh ein 'anderer' Fall. 

Empfehlen würd ich dir dennoch über den Multiplikator zu übertakten. Über den BCLK ist es mehr eine Experimentiergeschichte. Kommt auch vor, das schon 101 MHz instabil sind. Andere takten sogar auf 'unter' 100 MHz runter.

Wie erwähnt, lies dich bisschen ein in die Materie. Könnte vielleicht einfach nur z.B. die Power-Limitierung sein, die bei dir eingreift.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

ok dann sage ich mal danke gg


----------



## pagani-s (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> *Spielt keine Rolle, da der TE nicht verstehen will das der WLI schrott ist bzw. seinem PC über diesen Bewerten läst! *


 
noch mal für diejenigen die lieber so schreiben als wären andere blöd, aber selber lesen sie garnicht alles duch. sonnst hätten leute wie du vielleicht aber auch nur vielleicht gesehn das ich ca 2-3 mal geschrieben habe das mir egal ist was der leistungsindex aussagt.
ich will einfach nur wenn ich mir neue hardware kaufen sollte alle zahlen auf 7,9 haben und habe deshalb gefragt ob es jemanden gibt der mir vielleicht ne cpu dazu empfehlen kann. ist das soooooooooo schwer?


so siehts bisher aus index


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> noch mal für diejenigen die lieber so schreiben als wären andere blöd, aber selber lesen sie garnicht alles duch. sonnst hätten leute wie du vielleicht aber auch nur vielleicht gesehn das ich ca 2-3 mal geschrieben habe das mir egal ist was der leistungsindex aussagt.
> ich will einfach nur wenn ich mir neue hardware kaufen sollte alle zahlen auf 7,9 haben und habe deshalb gefragt ob es jemanden gibt der mir vielleicht ne cpu dazu empfehlen kann. ist das soooooooooo schwer?
> 
> 
> so siehts bisher aus index


 
Wen es dich nicht Interessirt was der WLI aussagt! Wieso willst ihn dann auf 7,9haben? 
Das Logische in deiner Unlogik verstehe ich nicht! Dir ist es egal was er aussagt willst ihn aber auf 7,9 bringen! Fake doch die Werte dann ist alles super! 
Deine Graka ist nicht mal eine 7,9 wert. Der Wert allein ist schon ein Fake(Was ist den eine GTX680 dann bitte?). Zudem kenne ich keine GTX470 mit 4GB Grafikspeicher! Der Index ist Fake! 
Kauf dir einfach die teuerste Hardware u. schon hast du eine 7,9 bei deiner CPU! 

Nur mal so für die schlauen Menschen: Eine GTX470 mit einer 400€ CPU für den WLI Score von 7,9 zu paaren ist mal sowas von *******. 





> Da sagte man uns als wir noch Kinder waren: _Es gäbe keine dummen Fragen! _
> DOCH DIE GIBT ES!


----------



## pagani-s (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

das mit dem grafikspeicher kann ich mir selber nicht erklären. das kam vom windows.
ich habe auch schonmal geschrieben das ich den index nicht faken will sondern einfach neue hardware rein und wenn nötig etwas übertakten. mehr nicht
kennste Monk?
es muss eben alles gleich sein^^

die 470 musste ich auch ein wenig im takt anheben um auf 7,9 zu kommen aber es ist nicht gefaket.
die teuerste hardware kaufen kann ja jeder der das geld dafür hat ich kaufe lieber etwas günstiger und erreiche das selbe ergebnis oder ein besseres, wenn es mir möglich ist.



( erstaunlich wie sich manche leute über kleinigkeiten aufregen )

hier mal der index meines ,, office-pcs´´  index

da ist der onboardgrafikspeicher auf 256mb eingestellt und guckmal was der index sagt


----------



## Playa (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> das mit dem grafikspeicher kann ich mir selber nicht erklären. das kam vom windows.
> ich habe auch schonmal geschrieben das ich den index nicht faken will sondern einfach neue hardware rein und wenn nötig etwas übertakten. mehr nicht
> kennste Monk?
> es muss eben alles gleich sein^^
> ...



Damit will dir der Vorredner-Kollege sagen, dass du einfach nicht auf die WLI achten sollst. Zahlen alleine, bringen einfach nichts. 
Hier wird drum auch niemanden klar, 'warum' man sowas machen sollte, wenn die Leistung letztendes doch eine Andere ist ...

Dein letzter Link hat es damit nur noch unterstrichen: Ein Phenom X4 mit einem WLI von 7,3 ... 
Effektiv ist ein i3-2120 mit gerademal 2 physischen Kernen (4 logische) schneller in Anwendungen (besonders im Gaming-Bereich) als der zuvor genannte AMD. Dennoch zeigt Windows 7 einen viel geringeren WLI für den i3, als z.B. für deinen Office-Phenom.


Übrigens: Der WLI für deine GTX 470 hat mich auch ein wenig überrascht. Ich habe den Wert nichmal mit einem GPU Takt von 900 MHz kitzeln können. Ein weiteres Indiz für die *[IRONIE]* _Fehlerfreiheit und Präzision_ *[/IRONIE]* des WLI von Windows 7 !


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> die 470 musste ich auch ein wenig im takt anheben um auf 7,9 zu kommen aber es ist nicht gefaket.


Wie würdest du jetzt eine GTX680 bewerten, oder hat deine GTX470 mit etwas mehr Takt auch die Power einer GTX680? 

Aufregen NEIN, ich sage dir ofen meine Meinung. Diese bestätigt sich immer mehr in die Richtung das du noch immernicht verstehst was der WLI eigl. ist bzw. viel schlimmer was er nicht ist! Fake Werte kommen dir nicht ins Haus? Deine Werte sind doch schon Fake. 

4GB Grafikspeicher? GTX470 mit 7,9Punkte? Was willst denn hier noch gleichstellen? Jede CPU die eine 7,9 erreicht ist nun mal 400€ teuer! 
Deutlich sollte es werden da manche User mit Ihrem I72600 eine 7,9 bekommen andere wiederum nur eine 7,6! Es gibt also keinen Faktischen SINN!


----------



## Manner1a (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

@ "Das kauen wir schon seit 5 Seiten durch." >> Anzahl der Beiträge auf 40/Seite erhöhen für mehr Gesamtüberblick. Dann geht Seite 2 ab Post 41 los. Also falls CPU-Leistung und Arbeitsspeicher ausreichen .

Ich füge 3 Bilder hinzu. Das eine ist der eines Freundes mit AMD 4-Kerner (Athlon 2 oder Phenom 2) mit 7,3er Index.
Die anderen beiden sind von mir, einmal mein Rechner mit der neuen Grafikkarte und das andere ist die gemessene Maximallast von CPU und Grafikkarte bei DVD-Wiedergabe (Final Fantasy VII Advent Children mit HD 7750 und i7-2600).

Wir verglichen damals die Rechner in Bezug auf die Alpha- und Betatestphase von Phantasy Star Online 2, wobei ich es meinem Kollegen erst jetzt zeigen konnte mit der neuen Grafikkarte. Verblüfft von dem CPU-Wert 7,6 und dazu den 8 Threads fragte er: "Du hast einen i7?" 

...War ganz schön teuer die Aktion, nur um dann 0,3 Punkte im Leistungsindex davonzuziehen, dazu war die CPU damals noch gar nicht auf dem Markt. Ein i7-920 auf 3,8 GHz ist doch auch heute noch eine sehr schnelle CPU und die würde ich einem Phenom 2 jederzeit vorziehen.

Unser 31jähriger Sprössling pagani-s, der entweder 14, 15 oder 100 Jahre alt ist (mein Tipp), bleibt konstruktiv und war doch immer nett. Den Typen kann man ja mehr mögen als GoldenMic . Rebellisch wie ich bin, werde ich mal ein parr Jahre Windows 7 behalten und Bescheid sagen, sobald eine extrem leistungsstarke HDD Festplatte mehr als 5,9 in der Wertung erreicht. Mit Lese-/Schreibgeschwindigkeit und Zugriffszeiten hat das alles nichts zu tun.

Dennoch halte ich den Windows 7 Leistungsindex für ein super Tool abseits von Spielen für das einfache Vergleichen. Keine komplizierten Benchmarks und so, sondern wenn alle das Betriebssystem haben, dann kommt man leicht ins Gespräch, auch wenn natürlich besondere Motivation für den Kauf einer SSD Festplatte gemacht wird. Der hohe Wert des Bulldozers überrascht nicht (ist ja auch gut so), aber den Test zu manipulieren ist die Lüge an sich wert, besser als den PC kaputtzumachen durch Hardcore Overclocking, nur um diesen 7,9er CPU-Wert zu erreichen.

Die i7 Vierkerner sind bärenstark und um 7,6 zu erreichen, wird meine CPU sicherlich auch mit Frequenzen im Turbo-Bereich agiert haben. Diese Diskussion ist super! Kann ich allen Freunden mal ausrichten. PS: Habe auch den stärksten Desktop-Rechner im Freundeskreis (dazu den sparsamsten), bis ein Freund von mir sich einen i5/i7-HTPC-System von mir zusammenbauen lässt. Vielleicht erreichen GTX 570/580 schon alleine aufgrund der Anzahl der Transistoren und der Leistung außerhalb von Spielen diesen 7,9er Wert . Für einen kurzen Lacher reicht der Win 7 Leistungsindex immer!

MfG


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Ich klink mich aus, mit so viel Ignoranz kann ichs einfach nicht aushalten.
Sockel 2011 mit ner GTX 480  
@TE wirf deine 1000€ zum Fenster raus und wunder dich dann dass dein PC nicht flotter ist


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich klink mich aus, mit so viel Ignoranz kann ichs einfach nicht aushalten.
> Sockel 2011 mit ner GTX 480


 
Der 3930k mit 4,5GHz hat aber keine 7,9 in der CPU Wertung.
Ich weiß das nämlich genau. Bei mir steht nur 7,8.


----------



## pagani-s (30. Mai 2012)

Playa schrieb:
			
		

> Damit will dir der Vorredner-Kollege sagen, dass du einfach nicht auf die WLI achten sollst. Zahlen alleine, bringen einfach nichts.
> Hier wird drum auch niemanden klar, 'warum' man sowas machen sollte, wenn die Leistung letztendes doch eine Andere ist ...
> 
> Dein letzter Link hat es damit nur noch unterstrichen: Ein Phenom X4 mit einem WLI von 7,3 ...
> ...



Das mit dem i3 gegenüber der x4 weiß ich aber nennt i3 gibt nicht für 40€ mit offenen Multi. Klar ist der trotz allem schneller aber macht  kein Spaß. Ich hatte nen i3 3120 und hab nach kurzer Zeit wieder verkauft. 

Meine gtx 470 macht bei nen takt von Ca 750 ne 7.9


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der 3930k mit 4,5GHz hat aber keine 7,9 in der CPU Wertung.
> Ich weiß das nämlich genau. Bei mir steht nur 7,8.



Ich habs schon mit 5GHz versucht, das will einfach nicht 
Die 7,8 gehn aber schon mit4GHz.

Solange es aber ziemlich ausgeglichen ist, bin ich zufrieden. Sinn und Unsinn des Indexes is ja ne andere Sache


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Dann ist dein 2600k mit 4GHz genauso schnell wie mein 3930k mit 4,5GHz. Ist doch super.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Ja wie cool! 
Und eine meiner 560Ti hat auch schon ne 7,9!!

Wie geil is das denn?! Ich brauch nie wieder aufrüsten, denn schneller gehts ja nicht mehr!


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Meine 6950@stock ebenfalls 7,9  Warum habe ich sie bloß verkauft 

Mal im Ernst: Bei diesem Thread spür ich wie sich mein IQ der Raumtemperatur anpasst. 

@TE bitte CPU Benchmarks googlen und WLI vergessen. Problem Solved 

MfG

Edit: 200 Einträge


----------



## Manner1a (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> Das mit dem i3 gegenüber der x4 weiß ich aber nennt i3 gibt nicht für 40€ mit offenen Multi. Klar ist der trotz allem schneller aber macht  kein Spaß. Ich hatte nen i3 3120 und hab nach kurzer Zeit wieder verkauft.
> 
> Meine gtx 470 macht bei nen takt von Ca 750 ne 7.9


 
Jede CPU ist gut gelaunt. Und wenn ein i3-2120 nur sich selbst bei Laune halten kann, dann ist das schon eine verdammt trockene, spießige und dennoch sehr gute CPU. 2 Kerne, kein Turbo...schon traurig


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Letzter Post des TEs um zehn vor zehn.
Scheint, als ob beim 31-jährigen um 10 Uhr die Internetsperre angeht...

btw ist der WLI eigentlich super. Hab' meinen TeamGroup Ram übertaktet und ganze 0.1 Punkte besser bekommen. Performancehure ftw ♥


----------



## pagani-s (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



			
				xSunshin3x;4263801[B schrieb:
			
		

> ]Letzter Post des TEs um zehn vor zehn.
> Scheint, als ob beim 31-jährigen um 10 Uhr die Internetsperre angeht...
> [/B]
> btw ist der WLI eigentlich super. Hab' meinen TeamGroup Ram übertaktet und ganze 0.1 Punkte besser bekommen. Performancehure ftw ♥


 
hab vom handy aus geschrieben
habe spätschicht und sas da gerade in der pause




pagani-s schrieb:


> es gibt also zur zeit keine relativ normale desktop cpu die ne 7,9 schafft.
> manipulierte werte zählen für mich auch nicht.


das war am 
29.05.2012 13:53  Post  #23


schön das ich für soviel gesprächstoff sorgen konnte.
nun weiß ich schonmal wie nen fx und die sandybridge i7 4 und 6 kerner abschneiden.
hat mir also schonmal gebracht.
viel mehr wollte ich garnicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Also gibt es deinem Fall nur die Möglichkeit zb S. 2011 mit der größten CPU + OC um das Maximum zu erreichen. Es steht dir ja frei den Thread von der Rennleitung reinigen zu lassen. In wie weit es einem einen Vorteil bringt sei mal dahin gestellt


----------



## pagani-s (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

ich könnte auch auf haswell warten, wenn die nächstes jahr schon rauskommen sollen.
AVX2 im Detail: Der erweiterte Befehlssatz für Ivy-Bridge-Nachfolger Haswell - Bildergalerie - 2012/05/growth.png - Vollbild


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> ich könnte auch auf haswell warten, wenn die nächstes jahr schon rauskommen sollen.
> AVX2 im Detail: Der erweiterte Befehlssatz für Ivy-Bridge-Nachfolger Haswell - Bildergalerie - 2012/05/growth.png - Vollbild


 
Dann gibt es aber schon Windows 8 und einen neuen Leistungsindex.


----------



## WeaponPharmacy (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

warte auf die neuen intel cpus, oder kauf dir ein i5 2500k.


----------



## pagani-s (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

nix unter 8 threads


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> ich könnte auch auf haswell warten, wenn die nächstes jahr schon rauskommen sollen.
> AVX2 im Detail: Der erweiterte Befehlssatz für Ivy-Bridge-Nachfolger Haswell - Bildergalerie - 2012/05/growth.png - Vollbild


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> nix unter 8 threads


 
Dann eine 2600K bzw. 3770K auf 4 oder 4,5Ghz


----------



## pagani-s (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

mal sehn was es wird aber hier wirds eh nix mehr also kann dieser thread meiner meinung nach zu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> mal sehn was es wird aber hier wirds eh nix mehr also kann dieser thread meiner meinung nach zu



Zu was soll man denn hier auch raten, da du eh eine vorgefertigte Meinung hast? Ich würde zu dem S. 1155 greifen, er bietet genug Leistung bei einem angemessenen Preis


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> mal sehn was es wird aber hier wirds eh nix mehr also kann dieser thread meiner meinung nach zu


 
Halten wir fest: Du bist 31Jahre alt, kennst dazu keine GROß u. Kleinschreibung, bestehst auf deine Meinung die keine Meinung ist.
Sondern viel mehr ein Irglaube oder ein Wunschdenken! Jetzt soll das Forum an diesem Thread schuld sein? 
NEINNNNNN 

Du hast noch immer nicht verstanden das der WLI sich nicht auf feste Werte bezieht! Er ist Fiktiv! 
Keiner hier im Forum kann dir sagen was du brauchst um eine 7,9 zu erreichen. Der Index kann sich mit jedem Update ändern! 
Aktuell brauchst du einfach den teuersten Intel Prozessort @ OC um dir eine 7,9 zu faken! 
Das macht aber keinen Sinn! Deine Gaka bremst dann deine CPU aus! 

Verstehst du denn nicht das allein die Wertung 7,9 deiner Graka so unreal ist das es in den Augen brennt! 


Erklär uns doch bitte warum! Einfach nur warum du dieses Ziel hast eine 7,9 zu erreichen?
_Deine "ich bin wie Monk Ansage" kannst dabei missachten. Du bist nicht wie Monk, denn er kann Große u. Kleine Buchstaben schreiben. Weil nun mal auch das zu seiner Perfekten Welt gehört! _


----------



## matteo92 (31. Mai 2012)

Es ist nicht von Microsoft definiert, was du für 7.9 brauchst, also kann es dir leider keiner sagen ausser vielleicht Extrem OC'er aber ich denk mal nicht das die auf den Index gucken


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



matteo92 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht von Microsoft definiert, was du für 7.9 brauchst, also kann es dir leider keiner sagen ausser vielleicht Extrem OC'er aber ich denk mal nicht das die auf den Index gucken


 
Der Index muss auch erst mal durchlaufen. Das dauert. Bis dahin ist das System der Extrem Bencher abgeraucht.


----------



## WeaponPharmacy (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Ich selber habe ein i7 2600. 8 Threads haben nur einen kleinen vorteil in Videobearbeitung, (Rendern) oder Konvertierung usw.
Wenn du der Spiele Junge bist, dann kauf dir ein i5 2500. Bei einem i7 2600 ist  deaktiviertes HyperThreading für mehr Spiele Leistung nötig, weil die meisten Games nicht damit klar kommen. Siehe hier Test: Battlefield 3 (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Das gilt für alle 8 Thread Prozessoren!

Dazu kommt noch, das man mehr Leistung als von einem i5 2500 nicht benötigt. Der Rest ist überteuert.
Kauf dir kein AMD, Intel hat die Nase weit vorne.

hatte vorher einen AMD Phenom II X4 980 Black Edition 4Kern. Der war nur halb so Stark wie mein i5 2500 oder i7 2600.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Die Benchmarks sagen nur aus dass die Grafikkarte limitiert. 
Daher ist der absolut nichts sagend. Typisch Computer Base.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Nur um mal zu zeigen das der LI für den allerwertesten ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine 7,9 ...und das bei den rams und der CPU


----------



## jo214 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

einigen wir uns darauf das man einfach nicht drauf achten sollte was da steht ^^


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Nur um mal zu zeigen das der LI für den allerwertesten ist
> 
> 
> keine 7,9 ...und das bei den rams und der CPU


 
Du bist doch Bencher. Hast du noch keine 7,9 bei der CPU hinbekommen?


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Der Gulfi bringt die 7,9 ab 4,8 

Aber wer braucht das schon für 24/7 ?
Das sys oben ist mein Inet Rechner .....damit meine Frau tagsüber bei FB ihre online games machen kann.

ok ich geb es zu , ist ein wenig dekadent


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Der Gulfi bringt die 7,9 ab 4,8


 
Meiner schafft nur 7,8 bei 4,5. 
Ich muss also 4,8GHz hinbekommen und dann habe ich auch 7,9?
Probiere du das doch bitte mal aus.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Mein Gulftown 980 @4.22GHz schafft auch nur 7.8   naund? xD
in Cinebench schafft er 10.82  ^^


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



WAKÜ-FREAK44 schrieb:


> in Cinebench schafft er 10.82  ^^


 
Mehr nicht?


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

voll wenig ^^


----------



## Manner1a (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Halten wir fest: Du bist 31Jahre alt, kennst dazu keine GROß u. Kleinschreibung, bestehst auf deine Meinung die keine Meinung ist.
> Sondern viel mehr ein Irglaube oder ein Wunschdenken! Jetzt soll das Forum an diesem Thread schuld sein?
> NEINNNNNN
> 
> ...


 

Ja nu Eddie was los? Meckerst die ganze Zeit rum und machst selbst Rechtschreibfehler. Trollst du rum?

Zum Thema: Es ist doch stets so, dass die aktuelle Hardware für´s Maximum nicht ausreicht, aber auch ältere Hardware mit den Systemanforderungen eines System klarkommen können je nach Settings. Doch bevor die Hardware so stark ist, dass der 7,9er-Wert steht, kommt immer wieder neue Software raus, in diesem Fall bald Windows 8 mit neuem Index. Dann interessiert sich wahrscheinlich kaum noch jemand um den 7er Index. So ist Marketing nun mal 

Bei einer Grafikkarte mit 7,4er Bewertung reicht auch eine CPU mit 6,8-7,2, sprich Pentium oder i3. Also wer auf die Balance im WLI Wert legt ^^. Im Vergleich zu Grafikkarten verlangen wir - so habe ich das Gefühl - allgemein zu viel von den Prozessoren, während es gerne hingenommen wird, dass Grafikkarten die Bauteile im Rechner sind, die am meisten Strom ziehen und damit mehr als die CPUs.

Früher dachte ich immer, CPU und Grafikkarte nehmen sich nichts; und falls möglich strebe ich diesen Zustand auch weiterhin an. 

mfG


----------



## pagani-s (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

so schlusswort von mir.
danach kann jeder hier soviel schreiben wie er will. ich tu es nicht mehr. jedenfalls nicht in diesem thread.

tatsache ist: ich habe vor mir erstmal ein neues board und eine cpu zu kaufen.
die cpu sollte nicht weniger threads als mein i7 920 haben.
die cpu sollte nach möglichkeit gut taktbar sein und einen offenen multi besitzen.
da ich nach möglichkeit gerne den leistungsindex auf 7,9 komplett hätte habe ich mir nur mal gedacht, da es hier im forum einige gibt die schon deutlich schnellere hardware haben als ich, frage ich mal rum ob nicht vielleicht jemand zufällig ne 7,9 bei cpu geschafft hat. 
ich weiß das man die leistung mit nem amd x4 nicht mit nem intel i5 oder i7 vergleichen kann nur weil der index ne gleiche wertung für beide hat.
ich bastle und benche teils lieber als mit dem pc zu zocken und probier gern was neues aus mit unterschiedlicher hardware ...deshalb reicht meine gtx470 bisher noch dicke aus.wird bei bedarf wohl gegen eine gtx670 getauscht werden.ein paar kleine beispiele sieht man hier. da muss man nur mal schauen wie oft ich da vertreten bin .
da alle bis auf einer gesagt haben es geht nicht eine 7,9 zu erreichen werde ich es einfach mit der neuen hardware versuchen und wenns klappt ists gut und wenn nicht ists auch gut.
es wird möglicherweise ein 3930k oder ein 3770k ( den ivy eventuell mit neuem stepping, wenn sowas noch kommt.wegen des hitzeproblems)
danke an alle die mir ein paar beispiele gegeben habe wie das mit neuer stärkerer hardware aussieht.

soviel zum Thema 7,9 --------------index Windows 8

so nun dürft ihr wieder meckern weil ich bestimmt ein paar satzzeichen ausgelassen habe und immernoch nur klein schreibe.
man könnte das auch beschäftigungstherapie nennen


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Ich Find's echt lustig das du dich so auf die 7,9 Festlegst 
Mir wäre ein Sehr Gutes Ergebnis in Cinebench wichtiger als der Leistungsindex von Windows ^^


----------



## Seabound (1. Juni 2012)

Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, mir den Leistungsindex meines Rechners anzuschauen. Bzw. ich hab auch keinen Plan, welcher Leistungsindex mein Rechner hätte. Das alles hat doch nicht wirklich irgendeine Relevanz!


----------



## KastenBier (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Ich kann ihn wohl verstehen, die ganzen DAU Kumpels schauen eben auf den Leistungsindex, so ist das bei mir im Bekanntenkreis auch. Also virtueller *******vergleich.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

(das ist doch echt schwachsinn) xD  hahaha
daran sieht mann doch nichts.. mein PC mit meinem 980 auf 4,22GHz ist mehr als nur extrem schnell.
meine Cinebench werte sind eindeutig ingegensatz zu anderen werten.. und sowas wie dieser komische windows leistungsindex sagt echt garnichts....
@kastenbier  du hast recht die schauen alle nur auf den leistungsindex.... aber im grunde genommen handelt es sich dort von (noobs)


----------



## KastenBier (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Ich habe ja die Vermutung der Leistungsindex geht nicht nur vollständig nach der Rohleistung sondern bezieht auch Sachen wie Aktualität in die Wertung mit ein. So hat mein Arbeitsspeicher wenn ich bspw. einen einzelnen 4 GB Riegel nur aufstecke eine Bewertung von 5,2. Stecke ich jedoch 2x2 GB im Dualchannel auf das MB auf steigt die Bewertung auf 7,6 wobei ich bezweifle das Dualchannel so viel Mehrleistung haben soll, also totaler Humbug.


----------



## Playa (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



WAKÜ-FREAK44 schrieb:


> meine Cinebench werte sind eindeutig ingegensatz zu anderen werten..



Und wo kann man die einsehen ? 

(Nur aus Interesse ...    )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



> es wird möglicherweise ein 3930k oder ein 3770k


Da würde sich ja der 3770k reichen auch wenn man damit das Ziel wohl nie erreicht. Der 3930k würde wohl nur in den allerwenigsten Szenarien sein Potenzial zeigen. Stromverbrauch und Einstandspreis sprechen auch nicht gerade dafür


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Playa schrieb:


> Und wo kann man die einsehen ?
> 
> (Nur aus Interesse ...    )


 

Meine werte sind 10.82 
ich hatte vorher den amd phennom 955  und 965  der 965 schaffte gerade mal 3,78 Punkte.


----------



## Intel22nm (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> da ich nach möglichkeit gerne den leistungsindex auf 7,9 komplett hätte habe ich mir nur mal gedacht, ...


 
Wenn der Index von Windows nachweislich keine Relevanz hat, warum muss das da stehen ? Du klebst dir auf einen Golf doch nicht "GTI" drauf, wenn unter der Haube keiner drin ist. Und du kaufst dir doch keinen, nur weil du das Geld dazu hast, du aber nicht zu den GTI-Fahrern gehören willst.

Ist ein blödes Beispiel, denke man versteht was ich sagen will.

Finde man muss zu Etikettierungen stehen, auch wenn sie falsch sind. Bei meiner HDD steht im anzuzweifelnden Index 5,9. Na und, die ist schnell genug, speichert schneller weg als ich tippen kann.

Das ganze Index-Gedöns hat keinen Sinn, wenn keine realen Leistungsverhältnisse erkennbar sind. Sollten diese vorhanden, wie in anderen Benchmarks, die im Thread genannt wurden, müssen sie noch lange keine Relevanz für meinen persönlichen Kaufentscheidungen haben. Dann wäre man blind auf die Marketingversprechen reingefallen, zahlt über seinen tatsächlichen Bedürfnisse hinaus zuviel Geld, erlebt einen unnötigen Wertverlust und jammert bei der nächsten Chip-/Hardware-Generation, dass man sie sich nicht leisten kann oder will.

Wer spart zu rechten Zeit, kann sich bildlich gesprochen, jederzeit einen GTI leisten. Aber damit zum Einkaufen fahren ist doch nicht das Wahre, da kullern Tränen aus dem Zylinderkopf und der Tiger im Tank will eingeschläfert werden weil nicht artgerechte Haltung.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da würde sich ja der 3770k reichen auch wenn man damit das Ziel wohl nie erreicht. Der 3930k würde wohl nur in den allerwenigsten Szenarien sein Potenzial zeigen. Stromverbrauch und Einstandspreis sprechen auch nicht gerade dafür


 
Der 3930k schafft keine 7,9 auf der Windows Liste. Ich weiß das. Ich habe einen 3930k und nur 7,8.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



WAKÜ-FREAK44 schrieb:


> Meine werte sind 10.82


 
Ich möchte meinen 2600K auch gerne über 10 Punkte pushen, aber ich will ihm nicht mehr als 1,35V für Benchmarks geben. Das finde ich dann doch zu ungesund  Vielelicht in einem Jahr, wenn man günstiger für Nachschub sorgen kann 
Nun stehe ich bei 9,47 mit 4,9GHz.


----------



## Playa (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



WAKÜ-FREAK44 schrieb:


> Meine werte sind 10.82
> ich hatte vorher den amd phennom 955  und 965  der 965 schaffte gerade mal 3,78 Punkte.


 
@4,22 GHz ? - Schon ganz nett ...


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Playa schrieb:


> @4,22 GHz ? - Schon ganz nett ...


 
ja mit einem normalen 980 ^^


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich möchte meinen 2600K auch gerne über 10 Punkte pushen, aber ich will ihm nicht mehr als 1,35V für Benchmarks geben. Das finde ich dann doch zu ungesund  Vielelicht in einem Jahr, wenn man günstiger für Nachschub sorgen kann
> Nun stehe ich bei 9,47 mit 4,9GHz.


 
Reicht doc haus ^^


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



WAKÜ-FREAK44 schrieb:


> ja mit einem normalen 980 ^^


 
Den normalen 980 kannst du eigentlich fast so hoc ziehen wie den 980X. Nur beim 980X ist es halt einfacher.


----------



## Playa (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Wenn man bedenkt, welchen Takt ich für einen 11'er Score brauchte, ist so ein 980 - Sechs-Kerner schon ganz putzig.

Natürlich sieht es bei den heutigen Anwendungen, die meist eh nur für 4-Kerne ausgelegt sind noch recht mager aus, ABER, ich denke mal, mit 6-Kern CPU's hat man noch etwas 'länger' Spaß !  

Der i7 3930k von *Threshold *ist natürlich ne Bombe. Der Cinbench-Wert würd mich da mal interessieren ...


----------



## ali-992 (1. Juni 2012)

Man kann nicht 7,9 erreichen. Das ist einfach so. Hab mich auch schon mal darüber informiert und dann sogar mit einem Microsoft-Mitarbeiter darüber geredet.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Playa schrieb:


> Der i7 3930k von *Threshold *ist natürlich ne Bombe. Der Cinbench-Wert würd mich da mal interessieren ...


 
13,51


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (1. Juni 2012)

bei mir glaub ich 7,7 oder 7,8 mit 4,5 GHz mit i7 2600k


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Ich habe mal 15 gesehen. Das war ein 3930k bei 5,3GHz mit Wasserkühlung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Wolfsburg INC schrieb:


> bei mir glaub ich 7,7 oder 7,8 mit 4,5 GHz mit i7 2600k


 
Bei 4,5 GHz sollten es um die 8,5 P sein.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

7,2 hat der 2600k mit Standard Takt sofern ich mich nicht täusche.
1GHz mehr sollten schon mehr bringen als 0,5 Punkte.


----------



## Playa (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



ali-992 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht 7,9 erreichen. Das ist einfach so.  Hab mich auch schon mal darüber informiert und dann sogar mit einem  Microsoft-Mitarbeiter darüber geredet.



Nun, bei mit steht 7,9 ... dann erklär mal das (... ganz unabhängig vom Sinn/Unsinn dessen!)  




Threshold schrieb:


> 13,51


Na DAS nenne ich dochmal einen 'netten' Wert ! 

Sehr schön !


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

war dein i7 noch härter übertaktet und läuft der dauerhaft so?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Playa schrieb:


> Nun, bei mit steht 7,9 ... dann erklär mal das (... ganz unabhängig vom Sinn/Unsinn dessen!)



Wieso hast du dann 7,9 und ich nur 7,8?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso hast du dann 7,9 und ich nur 7,8?


 
Guck dir mal seine kranken Taktraten an


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Guck dir mal seine kranken Taktraten an


 
Die habe ich beim 3930k auch schon gesehen und trotzdem hatte der keine 7,9.


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die habe ich beim 3930k auch schon gesehen und trotzdem hatte der keine 7,9.


 
Ich sag nur Bestechung

Meiner hat 7.5@ Stock


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*



coroc schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Bestechung
> 
> Meiner hat 7.5@ Stock


 
Der 955 ist auch knapp hinter dem 3930k.


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Ich weiß, vielleicht warens auch nur 7.2, das mit dem Index ein halbes Jahr her


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Cpu für ne 7,9 im Win7 Leistungsindex ?*

Auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen. Zuletzt gab es ohnehin nur OT.

-CLOSED-


----------

